# Liquid Prami taste



## Riles (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I just read here recently that Prami tastes like liquid death, but I can't find the posts regarding the taste, I was wondering what you guys have experienced, thanks


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 22, 2014)

I squirt it under my tongue, ours is mixed in grain alcohol aka it burns the bottom of my tongue. I hold it there for a while to get absorbed sublingually.


----------



## Riles (Oct 22, 2014)

Cool, thanks brother


----------



## Stat42 (Nov 26, 2015)

I put it under the tongue also. Taste isn't too bad but far from good


H-as Pharma


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Dec 3, 2015)

I used Iron Mag Research Prami, it was fine.


----------

